# Pen kit suppliers



## AKPenTurner (Aug 7, 2010)

Where do you order the majority of your pen kits from? 
These are the companies that I have ordered from in my 2 years of pen making. I realize there are many other suppliers that you all probably use, these are just the ones that I have ordered from and am wondering how many others do likewise. 

If you don't order the majority of your kits from any of the companies in the poll, please leave a post and tell me who you use. THX!!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 7, 2010)

I used to shop around and buy from about 4 different places but now I get anout 90% of my stuff from exoticblanks.com, but my pen makings is a hobby and I don't do shows.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 7, 2010)

Woodturningz

Best prices I've found on the kits I keep in stock.


AzironaShiloutte

Fastest shipping I've ever seen on things I need to turn in a few days.




Scott (list you got is really short) B


----------



## Monty (Aug 7, 2010)

I voted other, but I use Craft Supply a lot too. My PSI kits I get from WoodTurningz.


----------



## capcrnch (Aug 7, 2010)

Beartooth and CSUSA


----------



## traderdon55 (Aug 7, 2010)

I import most of my kits. When I need a small order I buy from Woodnwhimsies.


----------



## ThomJ (Aug 7, 2010)

PSI, WC,


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 7, 2010)

I voted "Other", because I buy 90% of my stuff from "William Wood-Write" in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## KenV (Aug 7, 2010)

Silas --  You will not beat Bill at Arizona Shiloutte for quality packing that handles the trip to Alaska.   I monitor his specials and new products too.  Bill is a turner personally and knows which end of the skew to use.

Ernie at Beartooth Woods has been excellent for service.

Craft USA has consistently been outstanding at correcting my errors in orders and provides consistently great service.  

Ed at Exotic Blanks has turned more pens than all of us combined I suspect.  - and knows his stuff well.  

The list goes on --


----------



## waynewright (Aug 7, 2010)

I buy most of my kits from Arizona Silhouette.  They have excellent service, great pricing and the quality is good. 

Wayne


----------



## chiefgreen (Aug 7, 2010)

Woodturningz!  I have searched and compaired, Woodturningz is consistantly cheaper in their pricing and customer service is outstanding.  Problems, just let them know.  They do some purchasing from PSI and sell those items less than if you bought direct from PSI.  Shipping is less also.  Check them out!  Woodturningz.com  And, no I don't work for them!


----------



## Mark (Aug 7, 2010)

I voted WC. I get the majority of my kits & acrylics from them.
I use:
PSI a lot for tools and other supplies. (being local)
Exotic Blanks for better blanks and Ink.
CSUSA for the Jr Retro's and Zen, plus some supplies.


----------



## truckfixr (Aug 7, 2010)

I've purchased the majority of my kits from Ryan at Woodturningz. Great prices and excellent service. I've  also used Woodcraft, PSI, and CSUSA. No complaints with any of them.


----------



## tomcatchevy (Aug 7, 2010)

I get the majority of my supplies from William Woodwrite in Ontario.  I do order from Pennstate once in a while for specialty items but I find the shipping and duty fees hurt a lot!


----------



## Chasper (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm for OTHER

No body beats Exotic Blanks for uniqueness, quality and service.


----------



## KenBrasier (Aug 7, 2010)

Wood-N-Whimsies for most, as they have the best price and service
Woodtunningz
Pen State


----------



## thewishman (Aug 7, 2010)

Exoticblanks, Arizona Silhouette, Bear Tooth Woods.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 7, 2010)

darrin1200 said:


> I voted "Other", because I buy 90% of my stuff from "William Wood-Write" in Ontario, Canada.



Same here, I buy 90% of my pens from Bill


----------



## Drcal (Aug 7, 2010)

The poll, to be really accurate, should include at least Arizona Silhouette and Woodturningz.

Carmen


----------



## markgum (Aug 7, 2010)

guess my vote should have been other, since that would include the IAP Group buys.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Import*

Mostly I import my kits...I buy some from PSI and now and then another supplier.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 7, 2010)

I order EBs, Stretch Rollerball/Fountains, Jr. Retros and long clicks from Aaron, laulauwood.com
I order Two tone Cigars from Jimmy, Woodpenpro.com
I order other fountains (Jrs and full sized), and some of the Aeros from CSUSA
Chrome cigars come from Bill at Arizonasilhouette.com

Those are pretty much all that I use anymore.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2010)

I voted other because it depends on the kit I'm looking for.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lately I buy mostly from exoticblanks because I refuse to buy from Arizona Sil anymore for my own reasons. Exoticblanks has an awesome selections with much better prices. Plus their marketing guy is just a genius!


----------



## avbill (Aug 7, 2010)

I voted     for Berea Pen.   Just to let the people know this is not a accurate survey. It combines suppliers and retailers all in one group.  If the two groups weere seperated  then you would get a accurate count.  Two catergories that this survey uses show Lee Valley (sells Berea kits) and then woodcraft.  Woodcraft also uses some Berea kits too.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks to all of you who have posted replies. As I mentioned, I am completely new to the pen turning world. These are the places I have ordered from, and I wanted to find out from you more experienced folks if I was missing out on some better deals. 
Thanks so much to all of you, I've found a few new places to check out, therefore to me, the poll has served it's purpose.

Silas


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 8, 2010)

It depends on what I am buying - I like CSUSA slimlines and 7mm Euros best.  I like Berea's cigars best and split my orders between AZS and BTW.  For higher end pens I like CSUSA and find that ordering slims and Euros can build the quantitiy to increase the discount. When I want PSI my first choice is WoodnWhimsies.  There are a couple other suppliers I have used as well.


----------



## ELCAMINO63 (Aug 8, 2010)

i still do a lot of shoping around especially for blanks and kits i like 
woodpenpro.com in hawaii  fast shipping usps priority
beartoothwoods.com in colorado fast shipping usps priority 
woodturnerscatalog.com fast shipping 
pennstate industries good kits but slow to ship , most of the time they wait 4 days after they get the order before they ship out then it takes however much time dependant on method


----------



## Pens By Scott (Aug 8, 2010)

I've been primarily getting my supplies from PSI and Ernie at Beartooth.  I have to say, Ernie is excellent with his service and products!  Fast shipping from both.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 9, 2010)

I like to order kits from Berea, Craft Supplies and Penn State.

Have also ordered from Wood-n-Whimsies, and Woodturningz but it's been a long time since last order.


----------



## arioux (Aug 9, 2010)

Wood Pen Pro (banks and sleeves)
Berea (100 or more at the time for their crafter program)
Beartooh (kits, blank and anything he sells because he his a great guy)
William Woodright (for Berea kit in smaller quantity)
Woodturningz and Woodnwimshies for my PSI kits.
Monty for the glue
Exotics is on my list for my next order (because the whole IAP can't be wrong and i like Ed post

And anyone else that has good price on QUALITY (my standard) product


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 9, 2010)

i use psi, bear tooth woods, berea, csusa,...I shop in different places for different things...I also try to buy from members here whenever possible. I would rather spend "in house" first, whether it's kits, blanks, ca, tape, or a plethora of other supplies..some are needs, some are wants....


----------



## ElMostro (Aug 9, 2010)

Beartooth Woods and CFUSA


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 9, 2010)

One I haven't seen mentioned who I buy from a decent amount is Timberbits. Great service and prices. I also frequent Exotics and CSUSA.


----------

